# Truth Duty Valour - TV show profiling the Canadian Forces



## RackMaster (Apr 19, 2008)

When this show first started it wasn't that great but I think it's definitely gotten better.  I just watched one our SERE course and it's pretty good.




> Truth, Duty, Valour is a television series that profiles what young Canadian soldiers, sailors and airmen go through to be among the best in the world. From intense combat training to highly competitive physical fitness challenges, we follow the military as it prepares for possible deployment to hotspots throughout the world. You will see urban warfare training, fighter jets in air-to-air combat, soldiers making their first parachute jump, divers learning how to disarm a bomb, and Leopard tanks slugging it out in accuracy and tactics competitions.
> 
> Their fear, pain, and anxiety are real. So is their passionate pride. Come see these young Canadians as they train and compete to be the best of the best.
> 
> ...


All I could find for videos were just the trailers.  The first one is this seasons opener promo.

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=9Jh_PU3IIr4"]YouTube - Action Military TV Series: Truth Duty Valour[/ame]

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=qzHXro1lE8g"]YouTube - ACTION Military TV SERIES-Truth Duty Valour-TRAILER (60 sec)[/ame]

Urban Warfare
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=S-Px3TNjqrA"]YouTube - Action-Military - TV Series Truth Duty Valour- URBAN WARFARE[/ame]

Tactical & Strategic Airlift 
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=IR17BlRHdbU"]YouTube - Action-Military - TV Series Truth Duty Valour - AIRLIFT[/ame]

MCM Dive Operations
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=5IDuhOM3h5k"]YouTube - Action-Military-TV Series Truth Duty Valour-DIVE OPERATIONS[/ame]

Combat Medics
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=i73FJdzNqMw"]YouTube - Action-Military - TV Series Truth Duty Valour- COMBAT MEDICS[/ame]

Joint Operations
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=s4cF6yZoodk"]YouTube - Action-Military - TV Series Truth Duty Valour - JOINT OPS[/ame]

Army Reservists 
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=N1cg_ZGnYaA"]YouTube - Action-Military - TV Series Truth Duty Valour- ARMY RESERVES[/ame]

NATO with HMCS Iroquois
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=cuJQNoweVeY"]YouTube - Action-Military - TV Series Truth Duty Valour- NATO MISSIONS[/ame]

Snowbirds
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=xvO4EM0fh0I"]YouTube - Action-Military - TV Series Truth Duty Valour - SNOWBIRDS[/ame]

Army Leadership
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=73FP-UtI_mc"]YouTube - Action-Military - TV Series Truth Duty Valour -  LEADERSHIP[/ame]

Canadian Manoeuvre Training Centre
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=azw-CuFYT2U"]YouTube - Action-Military - TV Series Truth Duty Valour - AFGHANISTAN[/ame]

The Auroras 
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=yWAMgJXBWd4"]YouTube - Action-Military - TV Series Truth Duty Valour - AURORAS[/ame]

Submarine Operations 
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=yCQxA6cWYWA"]YouTube - Action-Military - TV Series Truth Duty Valour - SUBMARINES[/ame]

Artillery
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=BU1_XQpzBwY"]YouTube - Action-Military - TV Series Truth Duty Valour - ARTILLERY[/ame]


----------

